# essential oils



## Buff orpington (Nov 10, 2007)

Does anyone here make their own household cleaners with essential oils? If so, would you mind sharing your recipe. I spoke with a lady once who said she had attended an essential oil party and decided that was the only cleaners she would use in the furture. She told me how to make cleaner using lemon oil but I forgot what she said. I love lavender oil and pine but don't know how to mix it or what to mix it with to make a cleaner out of them.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

I mix lavender oil (about 6 drops ) with a 1:1 water and vinegar solution to clean nearly every hard surface in our home. Smells great and gets things clean without chemicals!!! I use to use olive oil with lemon oil mixed to clean wood, now I just use the olive oil. It's real hard to mess up a mixture with essential oils ; experiment if you want, even mixing with good ol water is great!!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

How much in 1:1? apple cider vinegar, or white vinegar?

Thanks.


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

Can you use the 1:1 + oil mixture on glass?

What essential oils have antibacterial properties? I know some do and some don't.

What all can you do with essential oils? I know most are not usable for food, but what all do you use them for?


----------



## Fryegirl (Sep 16, 2006)

I use them in salt/sugar scrubs, in the laundry, to freshen a room and many other ways. I also use clove and cinnamon eo's to make watermelon pickles.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

I use white vinegar for all of my cleaning solutions, save the apple cider for your cooking!! 1:1 would be eq


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

Sorry, i have a faulty keyboard!! 1:1 means the same amount of water and vinegar.I've used it on glass many times, you just have to wipe your glass then go back and buff it if there was too much oil in the mix. It should only take a few drops of oil. We also use tea tree oil and lavendar in the final rinse on cloth diapers, our "undies" and anything else that needs an antibacterial dosing. Lavendar is not antibac. the tea tree is, so is grapefruit, peppermint, eucalyptus, i know i'm forgetting some, but that's what we use.


----------



## Buff orpington (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks for all the good ideas, never thought about putting it in the laundry rinse.


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

Fryegirl said:


> I use them in salt/sugar scrubs, in the laundry, to freshen a room and many other ways. I also use clove and cinnamon eo's to make watermelon pickles.


Do you have a recipe for sugar scrub that you like?

I'm glad grapefruit is antibacterial. I had a "recipe" for cleansing powder - basically it was 1 cup baking soda and 5 drops essential oil mixed together; I will buy some grapefruit essential oil to use in that on my bath fixtures.


----------



## Fryegirl (Sep 16, 2006)

When I used to sell the scrubs, I used a combination of oils (3) as well as a combination of eo's (7). There were also other things in the mix, like dead sea salt. If you want the complete recipe, I'll send it to you but if you just want to make a scrub for your own use, pick an oil and add about 3/4 C sugar (brown is fine, too) to 1C of oil and add 8-10 drops of whatever eo you like. You may want to vary the ratio of sugar/oil based on personal preference.

Another thing that sold well were air freshener sprays. I mixed eo's, water and an agent that mixed the eo and water pretty well. My best seller, however, used a bottled scent (not eo) called 'Leather'. I called it 'New Car'. People would spray it in their cars to freshen them up. Even men liked it because it wasn't sweet smelling.


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

I do my own glass cleaning for my windows, I use it only from the outside, is a gallon of water with a teaspoon of white vinager and a dash or real lemon juice. But I dont use it inside the house because the vinager smells lingers for a while. And Iam no putting the lemon lately because is getting expensive.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

I was pouring some 5x orange EO from a plastic bottle into glass and had a little accident with the funnel. I wiped up the countertop with a kitchen towel and then threw the towel into the washer with all the other towels. The whole load smelled very fresh, like oranges, but not too overpowering. I guess I had a successful accident.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I dont know if this applies, but my old carpet from previous residents combined with great dane and rain can sometimes leave a doggy smell in the air, so when my animal sensitive family stops by, I drop a few drops of essential oils onto the metal of the electric heaters and the house smells wonderful within minutes, and it lasts for a couple hours.


----------

